# cleaning open wound



## erose (Dec 31, 2015)

My 2 yr old rat had surgery to remove a tumor about 4 weeks ago. it ended up getting infected and it had to be opened and drained and then the scab was taken off so he has about a 1in open wound on his back. the vet wanted to see him again today, unfortunately due to scheduling conflicts he cannot be seen until tuesday.<br><br>he is currently on baytril but i was wondering if i could use bactine or hydrogen peroxide to clean it. other than his back he is alert, eating/drinking, and his coat looks good.


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

Do NOT use hydrogen peroxide as it will kill healthy tissue and cells. It's best to use a saline rinse and rinse the wound twice per day. What I did with one of my rats who had a 'second intention wound' from the stitches being pulled out was after the saline rinse I used a special type of dressing that absorbs exudate and would change it twice per day. Although my girl didn't get infected because she was on antibiotics, there was still exudate. 

One remedy that actually works (on wounds that are NOT bleeding) is pouring sugar over the wound and then a non adhesive absorbent dressing. To keep the dressing on I used one of those tube sock things that the vet has and literally tied it around my rat so she looked like a gift (a gift she was). My rat went nuts when I used 'vet wrap' hence the lighter feel of the tube sock thing.

ETA: Also the use of an e-collar can help tremendously too. They can be made at home with care. What I did was went to the dollar store and bought plastic placemats and velcro (hook and loop closures) and googled how to make e-collars. I also used 'mole skin' (found in the foot care isle at Walmart or a drug store) to line the neck area so it would not dig into skin.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I'll second the do not use Hydrogen peroxide. It will break down healthy tissue as well as dead.

A saline mix would work fine on most rat wounds. The generally heal really quickly on their own and only need a little help from us. Witch hazel can work too.

I've had to deal with extreme infection in animal wounds before and used a benedine solution. It only takes a few drops in water, basically enough to make it look like weak tea. I used this mix when we had a rescue ferret who appeared to of been mauled by a dog and had several broken bones that had been exposed and had been outside for who knows how long before someone had found him. He had a lot of of infection, so the benedine solution worked to help clear him up.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

This was posted twice and I replied in the other one, hehe. But to make homemade saline just mix 8 oz of distilled water and 1/2 a teaspoon of iodized salt. You can flush it with an oral syringe.


----------



## erose (Dec 31, 2015)

ok, i will make my own saline solution for him. the wound is in an area that he can't really seem to reach so i'll try the sugar as well. what kind of dressings should i get for it? also, what are some things i should watch out for? after his surgery he was fine and the incision looked like it was healing until suddenly it wasn't. there was no heat or oozing, it was just swollen and purple. right now the wound is starting to scab over but its deep. he is definitely going back to the vet on tuesday, i just want to know some things i can do to make him more comfortable over the weekend. 

he also has a young cage mate. should i separate them? he was separated for awhile but he was getting sad so i have them together under adult supervision (they are cuddling in their igloo)


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Also make sure the cage is super clean if it is open. Even now when my rat has stiches his cage is cleaned once a day and the bedding is changed twice a day. Though I think that is overkill.


----------

